# Un regalo a chi piace PES 2019..



## showtaarabt (18 Dicembre 2018)

Non posso non condividere sta chicca che ho trovato a voi calciofili.

Per chi ha android è semplicissimo basta lo smartphone chi ha iPhone ha bisogno del computer.

PES 2019 aggiornatissimo della playstation sul vostro smartphone.

Cercate su google:

ACTUALIZACIÓN PES 2019 v8 ANDROID OFFLINE - NUEVO EQUIPOS UEFA CHAMPIONS Y KITS 2018/19


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2018)

Ma non è quello presente su play store?


----------



## showtaarabt (18 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma non è quello presente su play store?



No è proprio quello della sony playstation senza limitazioni


----------



## AndresTh98 (18 Dicembre 2018)

thanks


----------



## showtaarabt (18 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> thanks



Che poi è l'emulatore della PSP portable ho scoperto un mondo...


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2018)

È pes 2018...


----------



## AndresTh98 (18 Dicembre 2018)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Che poi è l'emulatore della PSP portable ho scoperto un mondo...



Che figata , non ci avevo mai pensato.


----------



## varvez (19 Dicembre 2018)

Scusate ma di cosa si tratta?


----------



## alexxx19 (14 Marzo 2019)

per chi gioca a pes 19 e soprattutto modalità myclub, oggi è possibile provare a pescare nuovi giocatori classici del milan: abbiati, dida, massaro e soprattutto lui, Kaiser Franz Baresi


----------



## varvez (14 Marzo 2019)

riuppo: mi spiegate gentilmente cos'è? Grazie!


----------

